# CO2 refills near Brighton?



## hellohefalump (6 Jun 2011)

Does anyone know a good place to refill a couple of fire extinguishers near Brighton?  Or Newhaven to be more specific... but Brighton will do!  

Thanks!


----------



## Mar10 (8 Apr 2012)

I know this is an old thread but did you find somewhere? I have just started and live in Eastbourne. I use a guy selling 2Kg & 5Kg FE's in Hove.


----------



## Antipofish (9 Apr 2012)

Mar10 said:
			
		

> I know this is an old thread but did you find somewhere? I have just started and live in Eastbourne. I use a guy selling 2Kg & 5Kg FE's in Hove.



Hi mate I am in Eastbourne too. Do you have this guys details ? How much does he charge ? I wont need a replacement for a while but would be good to know. Cheers.


----------



## Mar10 (9 Apr 2012)

Hello mate,
His name is Jon and he runs a company that refurbs fire extinguishers, he trades on ebay as fsmuk999 and charges £10 delivery by courier but will also allow pick up and if you're lucky, will drop off when he is in the area.

It is well worth contacting him to discuss prices. When I first met him I explained that we in the 'Fish' community use these for growing plants and that I would pass his name around as another possible source of income.

Contact him first through ebay to get the ball rolling although I do have his mobile No. if you have no luck.

Hope this helps


----------



## Antipofish (9 Apr 2012)

Mar10 said:
			
		

> Hello mate,
> His name is Jon and he runs a company that refurbs fire extinguishers, he trades on ebay as fsmuk999 and charges £10 delivery by courier but will also allow pick up and if you're lucky, will drop off when he is in the area.
> 
> It is well worth contacting him to discuss prices. When I first met him I explained that we in the 'Fish' community use these for growing plants and that I would pass his name around as another possible source of income.
> ...



Thats great, many thanks.


----------

